# Puppy weight



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

My boy was 8.1 lbs at 6.5 weeks, but the rest of his litter ranged between 6.1 - 7.1 lbs!

I didn't weigh him at 8 weeks.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Cavon :rose::rose::rose:

Finnegan looks _marvelous _, by the way : )))) !!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley was 12lbs at 8 weeks then brought home. No idea what his 6 week weight was. He has turned out to be a very large standard though.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Bigpoodle :beauty: !!!!

It is very helpful : ))), I just need approximate guidelines : ) so I can get an idea what weight would be a puppy that is not thriving. I suppose there would be a difference between males and females also :rolffleyes:

Much appreciated :rose: !!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Wishpoo:

It all depends on the line being bred and how the line developes. Some have huge puppies while others breed on the smaller side.

It all depends on the size of the puppies at 6 weeks old.. I have had different weights throughout the years and it depended on what size each litter/puppy was at 6 weeks. 

Every litter is different and every puppy is also.. what one puppy weighs at 6 weeks old may not be what another weighs at same age, but no indication because of this as to the puppy's health or how he/she is thriving. 

As long as you feel a bit of a rib cage with your hands when going over the puppy's sides and you also feel a nice sheath of healthy fat that is all that counts you will then consider your pup in optimum weight and shape.

Feel always with your hands that is the way to know if your pup is in good or poor weight.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

My standard was only like 4 lbs at 8 weeks... I know that is ridiculously small, but she was the tiniest one and I liked her that way. Now she is 15 weeks and nearly 14 lbs, so she is still small, but definitely thriving.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Each of my ltters have been between 11 and 15 pounds at eight weeks of age.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OH, now I have an "extra excuse" to "handle " each puppy in a litter for even longer time LOL- heavenly proposal  !!!!! Thanks Ora a lot for detailed explanation : ))) !!!!

Cherie and Littleknitwit - Thank you very much for the additional info :rose:


It seems that I can not rely on the weight itself as I hoped, but I learned something new : ))))) ! 

It is so interesting , overall, of how many components can effect a puppy size and weight even in the completely healthy and thriving puppy !!!

I just wish my hands are "more experienced" : )


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Our poodle at 8 weeks*

Olivia, a standard poodle, turned 8 weeks old today. She just came home from a well puppy check up and she is VERY healthy and weighs 14 whopping pounds. She is eating very healthy dry food and the vet was happy with her. I know this is more than most poodles weigh at eight weeks. I guess she is just going to be a very big girl.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Are these your pups? Never need an excuse to handle puppies if they are yours, the more the better. Also, I always weighed my cocker pups daily until they got too big for the scale I had. But that let me know that even though some were bigger and some smaller, long as they were gaining weight, all was good.


----------

